# Torn pad on foot



## Cherokee (Oct 2, 2010)

We just noticed that Cherokee has piece of his upper most pad torn but still attached . What can we do to help heal this quickly? It doesn't seem to be bothering him walking on it or running around ,It sure is not slowing this Healthy and active 11 month old at all, I am just kind of a worry watt when it comes to our precious Golden boy 
Thanks all


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Try to keep it clean and put a boot on him if necessary to keep stuff out of it. I'd use hydrogen peroxide to clean it initially then throw some polysporin on it. If he's not bothered by it, I wouldn't be either.


----------



## halfmoon (Apr 2, 2009)

Our Cutter puppy went through the same thing, try and keep it clean and dry. It will heal pretty fast. Cutter managed to tear up all 4 paws at the same time, spent the whole day swimming than tried to be a mountain goat on some very rough rocks. We noticed him walking very gingerly and check out his feet, they were pretty torn up, but within a few days he was back to normal.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Max sliced his pad wide open and we did stiches for 2 weeks. I would either cut off the piece hanging so it doesn't rip even further or super glue it back on. I'm not kidding it won't hurt. I would cut it though first.


----------



## Cherokee (Oct 2, 2010)

Thank you all for the help, It is on his front paw and it doesn't bother him walking for it is the upper one he doesn't like it when i touched it to look at it. its a rainy day so not to much outdoor activity today  . more of a lounge on sofa so it should stay clean.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Keep an eye on it and if it starts to look infected, you should probably see the vet. If he starts to lick it you might want to wrap it with vet wrap or cover it with a sock or booties. 

I might hesitate using something like hydrogen peroxide to clean it because it might burn and be more painful for him. It hurt me when I tried it on myself once.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

my friend's pup (lab) had something similar happen last week and I had a thread about it - here is the link: 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ussion/96139-falling-off-paw-pad-what-do.html

Her vet told her to keep it clean with salt water and covering it up when he was outside. The pad fell off a day or so later and the skin underneath should harden up on its own.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> I might hesitate using something like hydrogen peroxide to clean it because it might burn and be more painful for him. It hurt me when I tried it on myself once.


Ditto. We're actually finishing up treating a hot spot on Samantha with Gold Bond (an idea I found on here)... don't know if that would help, but it may be my new go-to problem solver as it's worked VERY well. Bottle says it can be used for minor cuts, etc.

However, before trying that I used a water/peroxide mixture that I found online. The hydrogen peroxide was extremely diluted with water, and she still jumped away from me, which is a reaction that I have never gotten with soap and water so my guess is that it definitely stung. I have also used peroxide on myself and can testify to the pain. If you're going to use it I would suggest diluting it down some first. It will probably still hurt but hopefully not as bad as if you used it alone. 

Good luck and I sure hope her paw heals quickly!


----------

